# 50,000 Points For A Quick Photoshop Job



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

aiite i just Need Organik added into this picture near the bottom.. this is for my profile page on jumpoff.tv so i need it to look nice and i need it done quick..

ill give 5,000 to anyone that try's and 50,000 for the best one by Tuesday @ 5pm

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/OrGaNiK/self.jpg

Thanks!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Do you want it re-sized? And do you want any effects added to it?


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i have no idea dude.. im horrible with graphics/art...

but its going on this page

» JumpOff.TV


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hope you were looking for something like this.


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

*organik sig*

Here's one the same size as your sig in this forum.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Hope you were looking for something like this.


the points have been donated my friend... raymerdo thanx aswell i donated you 1000 points for the help but brownpimp owned this shit..

if your willing to do more work for $ or more points get @ me.. i need smoe work done.. THANKS AGAIN !!!


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks. I was bored, I knew your deadline passed too. I didn't expect you to send any points.

Wandy's tattoo looks good in that sig. :thumbsup:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

no problem man.. the points are nothing. appreciate your time


----------

